# Star Trek: Nemesis preview online...



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.ifilm.com/ifilm/product/film_multimedia/0,4470,2446644,00.html

Available in WMP, Real and Quicktime formats...


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Watched it last night...How will they survive without the big screen!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

The same way Bill Shatner has... :bang:

http://www.williamshatner.com/


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Luckily Bill is such a whore, that statistically he has to have a hit sometime. (T.J. Hooker, Those Tek-War books, etc). Inbetween "Spplat Attack" and "Mr. Tamborine Man". He is just lucky that the ST movies or conventions would happen often enough to bankroll his slowtimes.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

At least Shatner seems to have gotten a sense of humor about his career. Made fun of himself in a movie I recently saw(think it was Showtime with DeNiro) and was OK. Between small movie parts and hosting One Hit Wonders I bet he does pretty good. 

Is it just me, or does that Spplat Attack uniform look a little Trekkish?


----------

